# b&m shifter 6th gear trouble?



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

My 05 goat has a B & M short throw on it and for some reason it seems like going into 6th is not as easy as i thought it would be. I've accidently thrown it into 4th a couple of times cuz it seems stiff when Im going from 5th to 6th. I've figured out how to make it work for the most part I just have to pull the right a little bit and it goes in. Anyone else experience something similar with this short throw package or any others? 

And btw I bought the goat with the shifter already on it.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Most shifters are center sprung so they go from 2nd to 3rd easily. It shouldn't be very difficult but you should have to push it slightly to the right for 5th and 6th


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

oh okay, that does make sense then because all the other gears are awesome. I just wanted to make sure it wasnt jacked up


----------

